

Hackers build private 'Ninja Tel' phone network at Defcon - SlipperySlope
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57481871-83/hackers-build-private-ninja-tel-phone-network-at-defcon/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"The phones are HTC One V phones running Android 4.0.3. Calls can be routed
over the private GSM network or over Defcon's Wi-Fi network. The network is
not encrypted and there is no emergency call phone number.

The "Ninja Tel" network is "the biggest open BTS (base transceiver station)
network ever," said Ninja Michael J.J. Tiffany. BTS networks are designed to
allow for software-based switching technology that can be housed in small
spaces, such as a van."

